# Error: Failure to display security and shut down options



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

I recently moved. when I set my PC back up, it seemed fine. A couple days later I installed my internet router in my apartment and once I plugged my ethernet cable in I noticed something was wrong. My computer became lethargic and when I tried to bring up task manager the screen turned black and gave me the error "*Failure to display security and shut down options*" as the title followed by "*The logon process was unable to display security and logon options when CTRL+ALT+DELETE was pressed. If the operating system does not respond, press ESC or restart the computer by using the power switch.*"
Now, I have done a good bit of googling and have read and followed many "solutions". 
I have tried resting winsock as directed here by CraigP3:
Failure to display security and shut down options. The logon process - Microsoft Community

This seemed to have no effect whatsoever.

I have tried cleanboot as directed by Debleena S (method 2) here:
Failure to display security and shut down options. The logon process - Microsoft Community

And followed the instructions here:
How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista

I disabled all programs that were not Microsoft services and the error still occurred but only when I connect my PC to the internet.
I can access Safe Mode just fine and there are no problems at all when in Safe Mode. 
All My drivers are up to date.
I have unplugged and re-plugged all chips (ram, graphics ect.) and vacuumed out everything.

My PC specs: 
ASUS P8H61-I mobo
PNY 1gb geforce gt 430
480w Thermaltake PSU,
Multirecorder drive, 
2 WD 500GB drives, 
Sandy Bridge Core i3 2100,
8gb ram, 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks Guys!


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

Per request, I opened cmd as administrator and copied "*echo > 0 & ipconfig/all >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0*" into the command prompt, then pressed enter. This was done in Safe Mode with Networking. Here is the result.


ECHO is on.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JadeStone
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-92-B2-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::209e:9dae:5b69:12db%19(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 24, 2013 8:07:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 25, 2013 8:07:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 418671876
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-FE-F7-AF-F4-6D-04-92-B2-69
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-37-BD-39-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC056D50-14C3-47C2-B7FB-917F8D405FBE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {7AB140EB-AA91-4272-8994-398A4982370E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:05:30 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 808 K Unknown N/A 0:00:05 N/A 
smss.exe 264 Services 0 1,204 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 364 Services 0 3,764 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
wininit.exe 392 Services 0 4,628 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 416 Console 1 6,136 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
winlogon.exe 472 Console 1 5,332 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 500 Services 0 8,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
lsass.exe 508 Services 0 10,508 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM  0:00:00 N/A 
lsm.exe 520 Services 0 5,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 616 Services 0 8,996 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 688 Services 0 6,524 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 828 Services 0 10,748 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 860 Services 0 13,208 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 904 Services 0 9,844 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 944 Services 0 6,976 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 976 Services 0 12,500 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 116 Services 0 15,896 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1120 Services 0 6,028 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
explorer.exe 1280 Console 1 54,988 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:01 N/A 
ctfmon.exe 1324 Console 1 3,656 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 1720 Console 1 2,908 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 1728 Console 1 4,216 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
rockmelt.exe 1748 Console 1 77,820 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:03 Jacob Crocker - Messages - RockMelt 
rockmelt.exe 1892 Console 1 96,244 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:03 N/A 
rockmelt.exe 1928 Console 1 34,284 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A  
rockmelt.exe 2028 Console 1 23,424 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
rockmelt.exe 1152 Console 1 23,208 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
rockmelt.exe 788 Console 1 17,960 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 Msg 
rockmelt.exe 1680 Console 1 22,176 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
tasklist.exe 2036 Console 1 6,012 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 1996 Services 0 6,268 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Base Filtering Engine
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
DHCP Client
DNS Client
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IPsec Policy Agent
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Power
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
User Profile Service
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Management Instrumentation
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


Host Name: JADESTONE
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: admin
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00010
Original Install Date: 3/23/2012, 8:19:18 PM
System Boot Time: 8/24/2013, 8:06:45 PM
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~3093 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 0403, 2/11/2011
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume3
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 8,174 MB
Available Physical Memory: 7,028 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 16,347 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 15,218 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 1,129 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\JADESTONE
Hotfix(s): 69 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: 982861
[02]: KB971033
[03]: KB2425227
[04]: KB2479943
[05]: KB2484033
[06]: KB2488113
[07]: KB2491683
[08]: KB2492386
[09]: KB2505438
[10]: KB2506014
[11]: KB2506212
[12]: KB2506928
[13]: KB2507618
[14]: KB2509553
[15]: KB2510531
[16]: KB2511250
[17]: KB2511455
[18]: KB2515325
[19]: KB2518869
[20]: KB2522422
[21]: KB2529073
[22]: KB2532531
[23]: KB2533552
[24]: KB2536275
[25]: KB2536276
[26]: KB2541014
[27]: KB2544893
[28]: KB2545698
[29]: KB2547666
[30]: KB2552343
[31]: KB2556532
[32]: KB2560656
[33]: KB2563227
[34]: KB2564958
[35]: KB2567680
[36]: KB2570947
[37]: KB2572077
[38]: KB2579686
[39]: KB2584146
[40]: KB2585542
[41]: KB2588516
[42]: KB2603229
[43]: KB2618451
[44]: KB2619339
[45]: KB2620704
[46]: KB2620712
[47]: KB2621440
[48]: KB2631813
[49]: KB2633873
[50]: KB2633952
[51]: KB2639308
[52]: KB2640148
[53]: KB2641653
[54]: KB2641690
[55]: KB2644615
[56]: KB2645640
[57]: KB2647516
[58]: KB2647518
[59]: KB2653956
[60]: KB2654428
[61]: KB2656356
[62]: KB2660075
[63]: KB2665364
[64]: KB2667402
[65]: KB2675157
[66]: KB2679255
[67]: KB958488
[68]: KB976902
[69]: KB982018
Network Card(s): 2 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.6
[02]: fe80::209e:9dae:5b69:12db
[02]: PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Connection Name: Local Area Connection 2
Status: Media disconnected
ECHO is on.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

Additionally, I realized that my automatic updates have been turned off since before I purchased the PC. I have 93 updates but i can not keep my computer working long enough to install any of them. any way i can download and install them manually, say, through Safe Mode?


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*My OS locks up when connected to the internet?*

I recently moved. When I set my PC back up, it seemed fine. A couple days later I installed my Netgear internet router in my apartment and once I plugged my ethernet cable in I noticed something was wrong. My computer became lethargic and when I tried to bring up task manager the screen turned black and gave me the error "*Failure to display security and shut down options*" as the title followed by "*The logon process was unable to display security and logon options when CTRL+ALT+DELETE was pressed. If the operating system does not respond, press ESC or restart the computer by using the power switch.*"
Now, I have done a good bit of googling and have read and followed many "solutions". 
I have tried resting winsock as directed here by CraigP3:
Failure to display security and shut down options. The logon process - Microsoft Community

This seemed to have no effect whatsoever.

I have tried cleanboot as directed by Debleena S (method 2) here:
Failure to display security and shut down options. The logon process - Microsoft Community

And followed the instructions here:
How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista

I disabled all programs that were not Microsoft services and the error still occurred but only when I connect my PC to the internet.

I have ran multiple cleanup programs including Malwarebytes, Glary Utilities and even ran a check through a Linux live USB boot.

I can access Safe Mode just fine and there are no problems at all when in Safe Mode even when connected to the internet. 

All My drivers are up to date.

I have unplugged and re-plugged all chips (ram, graphics ect.) and vacuumed out everything.

My PC specs: 
ASUS P8H61-I mobo
PNY 1gb geforce gt 430
480w Thermaltake PSU,
Multirecorder drive, 
2 WD 500GB drives, 
Sandy Bridge Core i3 2100,
8gb ram, 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks Guys!


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

I found all the Security updates I missed here:
Security updates are available on ISO-9660 DVD5 image files from the Microsoft Download Center

I have downloaded and installed all that I did not have.
The problem still persists.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

go to the Asus Drivers page for your mobo and download the *Chipset *and* LAN* driver for your model: http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issue it can lead to conflicting advice and cause confusion.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

joeten said:


> Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issue it can lead to conflicting advice and cause confusion.


Good point. Sorry.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> go to the Asus Drivers page for your mobo and download the *Chipset *and* LAN* driver for your model: ASUS Service | North America


I did.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have several essential windows services not started, including security, I also see no sign of an Anti Virus util. Now unless you have disabled services yourself, something else has. I can restore services to defaults for you, however the cause could still remain.

I strongly recommend you post here to have your system checked, they will also be able to restore services.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

jenae said:


> Hi, you have several essential windows services not started, including security, I also see no sign of an Anti Virus util. Now unless you have disabled services yourself, something else has. I can restore services to defaults for you, however the cause could still remain.
> 
> I strongly recommend you post here to have your system checked, they will also be able to restore services.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


I have no active antivirus utility. I just use Malwarebytes to clean up every once in a while.
Idk if it makes any difference, but as I stated in box #1, I canceled on startup that was not essential to Windows 7 operation via cleanboot. Do you want me to re-enable everything on startup and post the results or go ahead and post to get my system checked?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes we need you to have a clean bill of health, unless you really know what you are doing (and have implemented the proper precautions) it is recommended that you run a Anti Virus. I believe free MSE (microsoft security essentials) offers the best option. Malware is distinct from Virus attacks and you need both to be secure.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

jenae said:


> Hi, yes we need you to have a clean bill of health, unless you really know what you are doing (and have implemented the proper precautions) it is recommended that you run a Anti Virus. I believe free MSE (microsoft security essentials) offers the best option. Malware is distinct from Virus attacks and you need both to be secure.


I ran MSE. It came up with nothing.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

jenae said:


> Hi, you have several essential windows services not started, including security, I also see no sign of an Anti Virus util. Now unless you have disabled services yourself, something else has. I can restore services to defaults for you, however the cause could still remain.
> 
> I strongly recommend you post here to have your system checked, they will also be able to restore services.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html



I wend back and re-enabled everything that I disabled just incase I disabled a serurity service by accident. Then I opened cmd as administrator and copied "echo > 0 & ipconfig/all >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0" into the command prompt, then pressed enter. This was done in regular mode with no internet connection. Here is the result.

ECHO is on.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JadeStone
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-92-B2-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-37-BD-39-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {EA80F702-8D8B-48E4-A720-905D7E356497}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC056D50-14C3-47C2-B7FB-917F8D405FBE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:31:45 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 1,472 K Unknown N/A 0:00:07 N/A 
smss.exe 284 Services 0 1,176 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 408 Services 0 4,516 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM  0:00:00 N/A 
wininit.exe 468 Services 0 4,560 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 492 Console 1 7,796 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 532 Services 0 9,556 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
lsass.exe 552 Services 0 10,912 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
lsm.exe 560 Services 0 5,740 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
winlogon.exe 636 Console 1 7,160 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 700 Services 0 9,704 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
nvvsvc.exe 756 Services 0 7,048 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
nvSCPAPISvr.exe 784 Services 0 5,708 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 828 Services 0 7,512 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
MsMpEng.exe 948 Services 0 64,092 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:09 N/A 
svchost.exe 1016 Services 0 18,184 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 300 Services 0 116,536 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 368 Services 0 119,944 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:59 N/A 
audiodg.exe 844 Services 0 16,712 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1060 Services 0 10,520 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1220 Services 0 14,380 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A  
NvXDSync.exe 1348 Console 1 16,996 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 UxdService 
spoolsv.exe 1372 Services 0 12,920 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
nvvsvc.exe 1384 Console 1 12,092 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 NvSvc 
svchost.exe 1412 Services 0 15,072 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
armsvc.exe 1504 Services 0 3,892 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AmazonGSDownloaderService 1776 Services 0 7,104 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
apnmcp.exe 1852 Services 0 6,012 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AppleMobileDeviceService. 1884 Services 0 9,448 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
aaHMSvc.exe 1924 Services 0 5,456 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
BCUService.exe 1988 Services 0 3,580 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 2012 Services 0 5,712 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
DTSRVC.exe 1172 Services 0 3,352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
HiPatchService.exe 1432 Services 0 40,920 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
taskhost.exe 1260 Console 1 8,048 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 MCI command handling window 
dwm.exe 2032 Console 1 29,576 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:01 DWM Notification Window 
explorer.exe 2064 Console 1 57,492 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:07 N/A 
taskeng.exe 2136 Console 1 6,200 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 TaskEng - Task Scheduler Engine Process 
msseces.exe 2304 Console 1 14,040 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 Microsoft Security Essentials 
AsRoutineController.exe 2500 Console 1 796 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 AsRoutineController 
mbamscheduler.exe 2540 Services 0 6,448 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
pdisrvc.exe 2636 Services 0 3,660 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
PnkBstrA.exe 2660 Services 0 4,208 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
PsiService_2.exe 2688 Services 0 3,664 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
rndlresolversvc.exe 2712 Services 0 3,936 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
c2c_service.exe 2740 Services 0 7,448 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2868 Services 0 5,508 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WLIDSVC.EXE 2916 Services 0 12,188 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 2552 Services 0 14,648 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WUDFHost.exe 3136 Services 0 6,064 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3252 Services 0 5,780 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3348 Services 0 10,508 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WLIDSVCM.EXE 3412 Services 0 3,368 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
VDeck.exe 3452 Console 1 4,924 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 VIA HD Audio Deck 
BCU.exe 3488 Console 1 8,400 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
unsecapp.exe 3664 Console 1 5,528 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
WmiPrvSE.exe 3744 Services 0 6,292 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
nvtray.exe 3220 Console 1 19,164 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 NotificationIconWindow 
WmiPrvSE.exe 2364 Services 0 11,792 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:04 N/A 
cmd.exe 1604 Console 1 3,148 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 1596 Console 1 5,576 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
LMS.exe 3708 Services 0 4,696 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
wmpnetwk.exe 3000 Services 0 4,724 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 2448 Services 0 6,400 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
UNS.exe 592 Services 0 7,208 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 2784 Services 0 14,320 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
notepad.exe 1232 Console 1 5,892 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 Untitled - Notepad 
MpCmdRun.exe 1424 Services 0 6,052 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
wuauclt.exe 4036 Console 1 6,620 K Running JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 Windows Update Taskbar Notification 
taskeng.exe 3892 Services 0 5,248 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
tasklist.exe 3656 Console 1 6,060 K Unknown JADESTONE\admin 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Amazon Download Agent
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
Ask Update Service
ASUS HM Com Service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
Browser Configuration Utility Service
Certificate Propagation
COM+ Event System
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Group Policy Client
Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
MBAMScheduler
Microsoft Antimalware Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
Offline Files
Plug and Play
PnkBstrA
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Portrait Displays Display Tune Service
Portrait Displays SDK Service
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Protexis Licensing V2
RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service
Remote Desktop Configuration
Remote Desktop Services
Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Skype C2C Service
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


Host Name: JADESTONE
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: admin
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00010
Original Install Date: 3/23/2012, 8:19:18 PM
System Boot Time: 8/29/2013, 4:14:43 PM
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~3100 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 0403, 2/11/2011
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume3
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 8,174 MB
Available Physical Memory: 6,633 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 16,347 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 14,778 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 1,569 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\JADESTONE
Hotfix(s): 76 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: 982861
[02]: KB971033
[03]: KB2425227
[04]: KB2479943
[05]: KB2484033
[06]: KB2488113
[07]: KB2491683
[08]: KB2492386
[09]: KB2505438
[10]: KB2506014
[11]: KB2506212
[12]: KB2506928
[13]: KB2507618
[14]: KB2509553
[15]: KB2510531
[16]: KB2511250
[17]: KB2511455
[18]: KB2515325
[19]: KB2518869
[20]: KB2522422
[21]: KB2529073
[22]: KB2532531
[23]: KB2533552
[24]: KB2536275
[25]: KB2536276
[26]: KB2541014
[27]: KB2544893
[28]: KB2545698
[29]: KB2547666
[30]: KB2552343
[31]: KB2556532
[32]: KB2560656
[33]: KB2563227
[34]: KB2564958
[35]: KB2567680
[36]: KB2570947
[37]: KB2572077
[38]: KB2579686
[39]: KB2584146
[40]: KB2585542
[41]: KB2588516
[42]: KB2603229
[43]: KB2618451
[44]: KB2619339
[45]: KB2620704
[46]: KB2620712
[47]: KB2621440
[48]: KB2631813
[49]: KB2633873
[50]: KB2633952
[51]: KB2639308
[52]: KB2640148
[53]: KB2641653
[54]: KB2641690
[55]: KB2644615
[56]: KB2645640
[57]: KB2647516
[58]: KB2647518
[59]: KB2653956
[60]: KB2654428
[61]: KB2655992
[62]: KB2656356
[63]: KB2660075
[64]: KB2665364
[65]: KB2667402
 [66]: KB2675157
[67]: KB2679255
[68]: KB2690533
[69]: KB2705219
[70]: KB2753842
[71]: KB2803821
[72]: KB2807986
[73]: KB2838727
[74]: KB958488
[75]: KB976902
[76]: KB982018
Network Card(s): 2 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[02]: PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Connection Name: Local Area Connection 2
Status: Media disconnected
ECHO is on.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

anything else I can do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you made the thread in security as advised Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

joeten said:


> Have you made the thread in security as advised Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


I am currently in the processes of doing that. I am finding it difficult to work without internet capabilities, but I am making progress.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

MY SOLUTION!

Turns out, I had a "Magnipic" virus. (attached is a picture of how I noticed.)
Firstly, while preparing to post for a virus check out, I removed some "questionable" programs and files then ran Rkill followed by MBAM. It removed a few things and I noticed an increase in performance.
Then, using Secure Task Manager, I noticed I had this process running that had a fairly high risk rating. I tried to remove the associated program (as shown), but couldn't. So I Googled it and followed the directions here: 
How to remove MagniPic virus (Removal Guide)

Volia'! Computer works fine now. CPU usage was flaring, but now sits around 12%.

Thanks guys for all your help. I truly appreciate it. I will let you know how my system continues to behave in case this is only a temporary fix.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it is sorted now nice job


----------

